# Dog commands



## johnATL

*I would like to train my Black Russian Terrier puppy using Russian Commands.  Would someone be able to provide a reference to a book or web link that contains Russian Dog Training commands and their phonetic pronunciation.  The following are the commands I will need to complete his training.*
*Heel*

*Sit* 
*Stay*

*Down* 
*Come*

*Stand* 
*Retrieve/ Fetch*

*Jump* 
*Go out*

*Track* 
*Guard*
***Out / Let go*

*Building / Blind search* ​Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## Crescent

Hi there, John! I've done what I was able to do, but I'm afraid that some of the words that you use in English simply don't exist or aren't used (or perhaps I'm just not aware of them) in Russian, so I've put question marks next to them, in hope that either you will explain further, or someone else will come up with an idea. 
I hope it helps and good luck! 



johnATL said:


> **Heel = *Сидеть!*
> 
> Sit= *Сидеть! Лежать!*
> Stay = *Стоять!*
> 
> Down = *Сидеть!*
> Come = *Сюда!*
> 
> Stand = *Всать!*
> Retrieve/ Fetch = *Фас!*
> 
> Jump = (Wwe don't really have one for this, I'm afraid.  Not that I can think of..)
> Go out = ? Go out!?  Go out of where?
> 
> Track = *След! Бери след!*
> Guard = *Охронять!*
> Out / Let go = *Фу!*
> 
> Building / Blind search = ?  ​


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Heel = *Сидеть!*
> 
> Sit= *Сидеть! Лежать!*
> Stay = *Стоять!*
> 
> Down = *Сидеть!*
> Come = *Сюда!*
> 
> Stand = *Встать!*
> Retrieve/ Fetch = *Фас!*
> 
> Jump = (We don't really have one for this, I'm afraid.  Not that I can think of..) *Ап!*
> Go out = ? Go out!?  Go out of where?  *Гулять!*
> 
> Track = *След! Бери след!*
> Guard = *Охранять!*
> Out / Let go = *Фу!*
> 
> Building / Blind search = ?


Just a couple of misspellings and suggestions...


----------



## cyanista

In my view it's a bit different:

Heel = *Рядом!**!*

Sit= *Сидеть! *
Stay = *Жди**! Ожидай!*

Down = *Лежать!**!*
Come = *Ко мне!**!*

Stand = *Стоять!*
Retrieve/ Fetch = *Аппорт!*

Jump = *Прыжок! ??? Ап! ??*
Go out = ? Go out!?  Go out of where?

Track = *След! Бери след!*
Guard = *Охранять!*
Out / Let go = *Фу!*

Building / Blind search = ? 

As soon we are sure about all the terms we can provide the transliteration.


----------



## Kolan

cyanista said:


> *In my view it's a bit different:*
> 
> Heel = *Рядом!**!*
> 
> Sit= *Сидеть! *
> Stay = *Жди**! Ожидай!*
> 
> Down = *Лежать!**!*
> Come = *Ко мне!**!*
> 
> Stand = *Стоять!*
> Retrieve/ Fetch = *Аппорт!*
> 
> Jump = *Прыжок! ??? Ап! ??*
> Go out = ? Go out!?  Go out of where?
> 
> Track = *След! Бери след!*
> Guard = *Охранять!*
> Out / Let go = *Фу!*
> 
> Building / Blind search = ?
> 
> *As soon we are sure about all the terms we can provide the transliteration.*


I think that *Апорт!* should be spelled with a single *п*.

Also, *retrieve!* can be reproduced by *взять!*


----------



## cyanista

Kolan said:


> I think that *Апорт!* shoul be spelled with a single *п*.


I suppose you're right... Can someone please confirm that one?


----------



## Maroseika

*Jump - Барьер! [bar'y'er] (last "r" is quite distinct)*


----------



## Q-cumber

cyanista said:


> I suppose you're right... Can someone please confirm that one?



Yes, *апорт* has one *п*. It's for sure.

Heel = Рядом! 

Sit = Сидеть!
Stay = Ждать!

Down = Лежать! 
Come = Ко мне!

Stand = Стоять!
Retrieve/ Fetch = Апорт!

Jump = Барьер! (barrier)
Go out = Гулять!

Track = След!
Guard = Охранять or Охраняй!
Out / Let go = Фу! (foo) or Нельзя! Not sure about this one, since the command means "Don't
do that!

Building / Blind search =  Искать!




We also use the following commands: 
*Голос!* [go'los] "Voice!" (Bark! or Speak!) -  (a dog should bark upon it )
*"Фас!"* (German (?) - Fass) - Attack! (Bite!)
*Хорошо!* [khorosho'] - OK! or alright! (praise) 
*Место!* - "To the place!" (Kennel)


----------



## gold9999

I am reasonably sure that I heard, in a Russian movie, the command "К ноге!" subtitled as "Heel!" 
"Рядом!" makes sense, though, and actually is easier to say  .


----------



## Maroseika

gold9999 said:


> I am reasonably sure that I heard, in a Russian movie, the command "К ноге!" subtitled as "Heel!"
> "Рядом!" makes sense, though, and actually is easier to say  .


*К ноге* means "come here and stay near my leg".
*Рядом* means "go alongside, near my leg"


----------



## Q-cumber

*Maroseika*

Nope, the command "K ноге!" is actually a subtitute for the command "Рядом!" However, it is mostly used in a hunter training.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> *Maroseika*
> 
> Nope, the command "K ноге!" is actually a subtitute for the command "Рядом!" However, it is mostly used in a hunter training.


After more thorough investigation I have to admit that I was wrong.
Sorry for the disinformation.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> After more thorough investigation I have to admit that I was wrong.
> Sorry for the disinformation.



I wouldn't call it disinformation, because your explanation exactly matches the actual meaning of the expression in Russian. 
On the contrary, the command itself doesn't sound that "correct" to me. Without knowing its actual usage, I'd suggest the same interpretation.


----------



## Ben Rogers

It has been many, many years since I studied Russian in college.  

Recently we purchased an East European German Shepherd and we would like to train her using Russian commands. 

I appreciate this thread greatly and would like to thank everyone who has participated.

One question though: 

We have named our dog "Niska" (*N**иcka*).  Does that have any meaning in Russian (or any other slavic language)?
 
Ben  ("Ocиk")


----------



## Crescent

Ben Rogers said:


> It has been many, many years since I studied Russian in college.
> Recently we purchased an East European German Shepherd and we would like to train her using Russian commands.
> I appreciate this thread greatly and would like to thank everyone who has participated.
> One question though:
> 
> We have named our dog "Niska" (*N**иcka*).  Does that have any meaning in Russian (or any other slavic language)?



Hello and welcome to the forums, Ben! 

I'm glad to see that for a change p) a new member has thouroughly acquainted himself with the rules, and instead of starting new thread on a similar subject, has continued one which was opened already. We an only welcome such attentive members! 

As for your question, I think that _Ниска_ is a very nice name, but I have to admit that it's not one of the most common ones in Russian! 
The word itself doesn't actually have any connotations (as far as I am aware, at least, do correct me if I'm wrong, dearest foreros! :p) in Russian.

However, it does sound very close to: *миска* --> which means *a bowl *
and *киска*--> (which is hilarious because it means) a *kitten/cat,* as well as being simply a term of affection used towards a girl. 
It's quite ironic and funny, actually, that you have chosen to name your dog that way. 
But other than that, I see no problem with that name! 

Hope it helps!


----------



## jazyk

Niska makes me think of something low.


----------



## Crescent

jazyk said:


> Niska makes me think of something low.



Hahah!  Yes, Jazyk is totally right!  ''Niska'' could also be interpreted as '_'низко_'' (but more so when spoken, not written, clearly) which means ''low'' or ''_below_''. 

Nice one! I didn't notice that.


----------



## Maroseika

Besides, Ниска sounds exactly as низка - stringing (низка грибов - a string with dried mushrooms).
Maybe not being the best name for a dog, the word really sounds Russian-like due to its Russian suffix.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Ниска sounds exactly as низка - stringing (низка грибов - a string with dried mushrooms).
> Maybe not being the best name for a dog, the word really sounds Russian-like due to its Russian suffix.



Oh, yeah!  Another one I totally missed.  It comes from the verb ''_нанизывать_'', right? Like ''_нанизывать бусинки на ниточку'' =to put the beads onto a thread._

Well, consider it this way: if the dog is thus named in a country where there aren't (or are, but very few ) russian speakers, then the name just sounds russian, and people won't recognise these connotations that we're listing (obviously, due to not being able to speak the language)
So, in my own personal opinion, it's a good name!


----------



## Ben Rogers

We actually got the name from a television show called "Firefly" where there was a character whose last name was Niska. We picked it to make her sound exotic and even somewhat dangerous in a nation where 95% of the people only speak one language (English). 

I've transliterated most of the commands I saw on this thread. If there is a native speaker willing to make a WAV file (or MP3) with the commands and email them to me, I would be most appreciative. 

xxx

Heel = Рядом! "Ryadom" 
Sit = Сидеть! "Seedyet(h)" 
Stay = Ждать! "Zjdat(h)"
Down = Лежать! "Lyezjat(h)"
Come = Ко мне! "Ko Mnye" 
Stand = Стоять! "Stoyaht(h)"
Retrieve/ Fetch = Апорт! "Aport"
Jump = Барьер! "Barriyer"
Go out = Гулять! "Gulyat(h)"
Track = След! "Slyed"
Guard = Охранять or Охраняй! "Okhranyat(h)" or "Okhranye"
Out / Let go = Фу! (foo) or Нельзя! "Nel(h)zyah" 
Building / Blind search = Искать! "Eeskat(h)"
Голос! "Voice!" (Bark! or Speak!) - (a dog should bark upon it ) "Golos" 
"Фас!" (German - Attack! (Bite!) "Fas"
Хорошо! [khorosho'] - OK! or alright! (praise) "Hkorosho" Very good is "Otchen(h) Hkorosho" 
Место! - "To the place!" (Kennel) "Myesto"

EDIT: A friend of mine has a Romanian dog, trained in Romanian. When she does a good job, he says, "dobra" ("good girl"). How would you say "Good girl!" as praise to a dog for doing a good job? (Niska has learned "nyet" already, by the way, for negative reinforcement.)


----------



## Q-cumber

Ben Rogers said:


> speak one language (English).
> 
> I've transliterated most of the commands I saw on this thread. If there is a native speaker willing to make a WAV file (or MP3) with the commands and email them to me, I would be most appreciative.



Done


----------



## Ben Rogers

Wow!  Thank you to you and to your wife!  I greatly appreciate your kindness!

Ben


----------



## Dachd43

I am getting a dog in the very near future and I decided that I would like to train him in Russian; both for the novelty of it and so that I could talk about things like food or going outside in English in his presence without exiting him. From what I know already, these are the commands I would issue him:

Нельзя!
Иди сюда!
Иди на улицу!
Иди в машину!
Стой!
Эй, слушай!
Будь тихим! 
Уйти хочется? (Maybe Выйти из дома or Пойти на улицу are better here.)
Есть хочется?
Пить хочется?
Гулять хочется?
(Давай гуляем!)
Давай побегаем!
Сядь!

Can anyone more fluent that I am suggest any corrections or even some new commands I neglected to include? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## estreets

I remember my dog. He was very clever and really knew too much.
I think shorter commands are better. For example, instead of Иди на улицу you can simply say На улицу! (And: В машину!)
Будь тихим - we used to say Молчать! or Тихо!
Уйти хочется - we used to say Гулять? (and the dog reacted)
Есть хочется - we used to say Кушать? (rather long and distinctive)
Сидеть is better (instead of Сядь)
ПоводОчек! (to make the dog fetch his collar)
Ищи!
Лапу!
And we had a terrible phrase to make him feel ashamed if he had done something wrong: Кто это сделал? After that he used to be very ashamed and sorry.


----------



## maverick88

I am getting a dog from Russia and id like to learn how to say a few words. If someone can make a wave file that would be awsome.

Heres the list.

Heel = Рядом! "Ryadom" 

Sit = Сидеть! "Seedyet(h)" 

Stay = Ждать! "Zjdat(h)"

Down = Лежать! "Lyezjat(h)"

Come = Ко мне! "Ko Mnye" 

Stand = Стоять! "Stoyaht(h)"

Jump = Барьер! "Barriyer"

Go out = Гулять! "Gulyat(h)"

Track = След! "Slyed"

Out / Let go = Фу! (foo) or Нельзя! "Nel(h)zyah" 

Голос! "Voice!" (Bark! or Speak!) - (a dog should bark upon it ) "Golos" 

Хорошо! [khorosho'] - OK! or alright! (praise) "Hkorosho" Very good is "Otchen(h) Hkorosho"


----------



## Dmitry_86

You have provided the sorts of transcriptions in red and they are perfectly good. It is difficult to translate Russian sounds into English with high accuracy, but you have succeeded. Unfortunately, I cannot produce a wave file now, but you can say what you have written in red. You will be understood.


----------



## maverick88

heck id also take a mp3 file. The problem i am having is that i am unsure of the correct way to say the words in red. I wish I new someone local that could sound the words out for me.  Now i just have to figure out a cool russian name for a dog. Oh by the way the dog i am getting is a Karelian Bear Dog.


----------



## Awwal12

The correct pronounciation (in IPA letters):

[rʲ'adəm]
[sʲidʲ'etʲ]
[ʐd'atʲ]
[lʲɪʐ'atʲ]
[kɐ mnʲ'e]
[stɐj'ætʲ]
[bɐɾʲj'er]
[gʊlʲ'ætʲ]
[slʲ'et]
[f'u], [nʲilʲzʲ'a]
[g'oləs]
[xəɾɐʂ'o]

Here is the audiosample (5,5 Mb)
P.S.: Have you special problems with some sounds?


----------



## LukeBR

Х is pronunced as spanish J, not KH.
Ж is zh, or ž.


----------



## BobbiJaye

I suppose I'll just add to this thread rather than starting a new one 

I was wondering why the imperative isn't used when commanding dogs? I've been training my lab - but always using imperative forms of the verbs. Is this incorrect?

Also, there are some commands that I've been trying to find that aren't listed here. I've looked up the verbs, but I'm having a hard time figuring out WHICH ones I should use for:

Drop it!
Leave it!
Give
Take
Shake
and Up

I know that давать is the word for give, but Cooper is so used to hearing давай, давай! to mean "let's go, come on" that I'm not sure he'd understand if I started using it for 'give'

Also, what word would you use for "Dog Training?" обучение? 

Спасибо! 
Бобби


----------



## estreets

> Also, what word would you use for "Dog Training?" обучение?


Дрессировка. (and the full training is named Общий курс дрессировки, ОКД)
I'm not quite sure but I think that the infinitive is used as a stricter order and to distinguish between people and animals (According to the Russian tradition dogs can't be named with people's (given) names).


----------



## morzh

BobbiJaye said:


> I suppose I'll just add to this thread rather than starting a new one
> 
> I was wondering why the imperative isn't used when commanding dogs? I've been training my lab - but always using imperative forms of the verbs. Is this incorrect?
> 
> Also, there are some commands that I've been trying to find that aren't listed here. I've looked up the verbs, but I'm having a hard time figuring out WHICH ones I should use for:
> 
> Drop it!
> Leave it!
> Give
> Take
> Shake
> and Up
> 
> I know that давать is the word for give, but Cooper is so used to hearing давай, давай! to mean "let's go, come on" that I'm not sure he'd understand if I started using it for 'give'
> 
> Also, what word would you use for "Dog Training?" обучение?
> 
> Спасибо!
> Бобби



Bobby,

I'm not sure what you mean by "imperative not used". This is exactly what is used in any (Russian is not being an exception) dog training - the imperative.

Some commands, like "Апорт!" (Fetch!) came from other languages and do not look like Russian verbs put in imperative, but then they are pronounced in the imperative manner, in a firm, crisp tone of voice.
Most commands are imperative - "Сидеть, Лежать, Дай лапу". Command like "Голос!" (Bark!), "Рядом!", are nouns and adverbs, but they are nevertheless commands, just not imperative verbs. Like if you say "Silence!" - it is a command, though it is a noun, not a verb.


----------



## Awwal12

> Most commands are imperative - "Сидеть, Лежать, Дай лапу".


 But they're in infinitive, or I am mistaken?.. (compare: "сидеть!" versus "сиди!"/"сидите!").


----------



## morzh

"Дай лапу" - no, this is no imperative. "Сидеть/Лежать" - is.

Why? I think it is just how it came to be historically, and now it's pretty much set.


----------



## Awwal12

> "Дай лапу" - no, this is no imperative. "Сидеть/Лежать" - is.


_The imperative mood (abbreviated imp) expresses direct commands or requests *as a grammatical mood*. _ (Wikipedia)
"Сидеть" is NOT an imperative mood, the verb is in infinitive here.
"Дай (лапу, etc.)" is.
Also here Wikipedia tells about the imperative mood in Russian.


----------



## morzh

I am sorry, it is a misprint. I meant - "infinitive" not "imperative".

Brainfart.


----------



## BobbiJaye

Yes, I was curious as to why I always saw сидеть/лежить instead of сиди/лежи, when I'd learned that the сиди/лежи (imperative) versions were used to tell people to do something. I'd always translated сидеть/лежить to "to sit" and "to lie."

But I'm probably translating too literally. If it's just a matter of tradition, then I'll chalk it up to something I hadn't yet learned.

Does this mean that when I'm looking for commands for things like catch, give, and take, I should also use the infinitive verbs?

Thanks!
Bobbi


----------



## Awwal12

> сидеть/леж*а*ть


A little correction.


> I'd learned that the сиди/лежи (imperative) versions were used to tell people to do something.


There are some other exceptions. For instance, a standard order (to some trespasser, for instance) "Stop! Don't move!" will look as "Стоять! Не двигаться!"
Also note a similar strange system in army commands. For instance, "становись" and "равняйсь" are in imperative (and always singular, by the way), whereas "отставить" is in infinitive, and an order to do any specific action wil be made in infinitive as well: "головные уборы - снять".


----------



## morzh

It was discussed here once.

The infinitive as imperative is in a way ruder and more forceful.
Maybe because it is impersonal and therefore is intended to make a person to feel like an automaton, that cannot in any way disobey its master.
It is used more in the Army towards privates (never towards an officer of a lower rank), in the prison system towards inmates.


----------



## Akis

Interesting thread here. I don't know if the topic about dog training is closed, but I will still contribute my knowledge. I happen to have a dog bought in USA and "converted" for my family. Its name, Hawkings, which is quite revolting if you ask me, was russified into Хока. The commands are also in Russian, most of which I taught. 

It is true that the infinitive as imperative is debasing. I would never say "стоять" or anything of that kind to my parents. 
Anyway, there is another rarely used form of the imperative- the past tense. I believe it is used almost exclusively with movement verbs, such as "go, exit, follow, " etc. This is exactly what I use when I tell my dog to exit the kitchen- "Вышел." You might find it useful. "Гулять" is a separate command for going for a walk.
Some commands can be made shorter. For example, "дай лапу" can be shortened into "лапу." Though maybe for some people, this form of addressing is too crude and direct.


----------



## 1707

What would be the best command for "off" as in "get off the couch"? Thanks


----------



## Selyd

В каком-то американском фильме американец дал коменду "Run!".
В такой ситуации я слышал "Взять!"


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Niska makes me think of something low.


 It means 'low' in Polish (feminine form, masculine is 'niski').
Niska means also 'neck' in Finnish.


----------



## capbolssoms

I realize this has been dormant for a while, but if someone could email me the pronunciation of the commands as well I would really appreciate it. I just want to make sure I am pronouncing everything correctly.


----------



## Fernando111

para Ben Rogers.Creo que usted Exagera  al decir que el 95% de los americanos solo habla ingles. Que hacemos con los 40 millones que hablan espanol?


----------



## LiseR

> come = *сюда!*




по-моему, команда "ко мне" куда более распространенная, нежели "сюда".

Eсть еще одна команда -  "место" -используемая  тогда, когда хочешь, чтобы собака оставалась на одном месте (стоя, сидя или лежа)


----------

